# PCGH.de: Zum Wochenende: die Musikempfehlungen der PCGH-Redaktion



## PCGH-Redaktion (11. Oktober 2008)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel


----------



## _Snaker_ (11. Oktober 2008)

habt ihr nur solch rocker bei euch 
jede woche das gleiche


----------



## BikeRider (11. Oktober 2008)

Ist das Werbung ?


----------



## b0s (11. Oktober 2008)

Natürlich ist das Werbung, aber immerhin wurde sich Mühe gegeben es in eine Form zu packen von der die Leser auch was haben (können).

Ich finde es interessant was so von Redaktionsseiten empfohlen wird (auch wenn ich es öfter eher langweilig find - nich haun^^) und wenn man sich den Krempel dann wirklich holen möchte kann man ja genausogut auch in den Plattenladen gehn


----------



## Gast20150401 (11. Oktober 2008)

Naja, recht einfach gestrickt die Mucke.Aber wenn man dementsprechend drauf ist kanns ganz hilfreich sein um sich auszutoben.


----------



## BeachBoy08 (11. Oktober 2008)

Naja ist alles nicht si mein Fall...
Ich bleibe lieber bei dem was ich immer höre....


----------



## DOTL (14. Oktober 2008)

Hmm... Ich habe Blackmail mal live gesehen und fands eigentlich nicht schlecht. Ist halt etwas anderes, aber schlecht isses nicht unbedingt.

Aber Musik ist eben reine Geschmackssache


----------

